# Metalworking Forums



## Paul Narramore (17 Nov 2020)

Whilst I quite like the format of www.ukworkshop.co.uk I appreciate it is 99% woodwork orientated. As I have no interest whatsoever in woodworking, my interests lie with metalworking. What other metalworking forums have you found, and is in a similar vein?


----------



## bjm (17 Nov 2020)

There is Model Engineer


----------



## Dee J (17 Nov 2020)

This is one of my regular haunts:




__





Welding - The DIY Guide


MIG, Arc, and TIG welding tutorials with videos for beginner and intermediate welders. Also a welding and fabrication forum.



www.mig-welding.co.uk


----------



## Dr Al (17 Nov 2020)

Another vote for mig-welding.co.uk - a lot of the subject matter is machining rather than welding (although there's lots of welding too). Same (but different version) forum software as ukworkshop and a good bunch of helpful people.


----------



## Jelly (17 Nov 2020)

If you could only visit one metalworking forum, it would have to be Practical Machinist.





__





Practical Machinist - Largest Manufacturing Technology Forum on the Web


Worlds largest machinist, CNC and manufacturing forum



www.practicalmachinist.com





Somewhat USA-centric but has a decent international user base, and a lot of the very detailed knowledgeable contributions of the type that make UKWorkshop so great to read.


----------



## Jelly (17 Nov 2020)

bjm said:


> There is Model Engineer


I like Model Engineer, but find it can have a bit of an odd atmosphere, there's clearly a lot of very knowledgeable people on there, who are generally nice and helpful, but as someone outside the model engineering fraternity it can feel a bit stuffy sometimes.


----------



## bjm (17 Nov 2020)

Jelly said:


> I like Model Engineer, but find it can have a bit of an odd atmosphere, there's clearly a lot of very knowledgeable people on there, who are generally nice and helpful, but as someone outside the model engineering fraternity it can feel a bit stuffy sometimes.


I know what you mean but you have to remember these people are used to working with precision


----------



## AES (17 Nov 2020)

There are several "general lathe" Forums which cater for different makes - e.g. Drummond, Myford (of course), Chinese Mini lathes, etc, etc.

But personally I find Youtube channels such as "This Old Tony" (just one example, but IMO excellent) very useful. Just google (etc) something like "metal working lathes" and you'll be astounded what comes up.

P.S. I do tend to agree with previous posts about the "funny atmosphere" on the Model Engineer web site, but excellent content though.

P.S. Have you looked at the list of links in this Metal Working section? They're mainly for suppliers but many of those will lead you to other more directly relevant sites.

HTH


----------



## bourbon (17 Nov 2020)

I'm On Mig-welding as well. I can glue two bits of metal with electricity anyway. ( not pretty, but works) same username as here. I just have to visit the Model Engineers forum now, Just to see what it's like.


----------



## kenledger (18 Nov 2020)

Here is a couple i have been to




__





Metal Work Forums


Discussion Forums for everything to do with metalworking and allied trades, crafts and arts



metalworkforums.com








__





Metalworking Forum - www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk






www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk





There is also a lot of info here as well


----------



## Paul Narramore (21 Nov 2020)

Oh, it seems I had registered with www.mig-welding.co.uk anyway. Clearly I never go there so I must pop in there more often.


----------

